# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  Colorado Yule Marble veining

## efrates

After moving two sculptures made of Colorado Yule White marble, we noticed that the veining appears darker. Does veining of marble grow in color overtime? I cannot find a lot of information because everything that comes up is in regards to kitchens.

----------

